# any opinions on the Glock 31 or 32?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the Glock 19, 23, and want to trade in my Springfield XD 45 and 40 subcompact. Was looking into the .357 and maybe get the .40 barrel with it. I absolutely love my 23, the best solid gun I own and shoot. or has anyone shot the 21 SF?

I don't know I've been told that guns are meant to be bought, not sold or traded. What are your thoughts on this 3 fold question?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

.357SIG is more expensive (and some say less comfortable) to shoot for what is likely a negligible gain in "stopping power" over 9mm+P or +P+. .40S&W will certainly do most anything a .357SIG will do.

If you like the Glock better than the XD - and I do - why not trade? Defense guns are just tools. Choose and use the tools that work the best for you.

Alas, I have no first-hand experience with the 21SF. I've been deployed since it was introduced.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

All good points. I just hear from the gun dealer, (and it's not like he's not in the business to make money), but he was saying that gun prices are only going up. I'm only getting half the value of what my new XD's are going for so why not just get a new one?

I figured that if I were to trade in my XD45 and XD 40SC that it would barely give me enough to get the one gun I would like. Unless of course I choose to do a private sell to get better money. I just think that because I like my glock so much I would try to keep it in the glock family, one for HD, Carry, and others for collection and shooting. By the way just in case some XD owners are wondering why I prefer the glock over the xd, it's all in the trigger. I definitely prefer the glock trigger and the trigger reset distance.

So having said that, this leads to another whole different question, I think I pretty know that I am not going to get the .357 glock, but would want to get me the glock 27 for carry and possibly trade in my xd 40sc or should I just get something else that I don't have like a COLT AR 15 M4? I am also looking at the HK USP .40 full size

Here's what I do have...
1. Glock 19
2. Glock 23
3. Springfield XD 45
4. Springfield XD .40 subcompact
5. CZ 75 BD Police


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*economics*

Alpacino: Sir; Mike's thinking is good. Your thinking is good. I look at thing a little differently. Mostly I research, experiment, examine, and think. It doesn't matter whether it's my next 'compass', car, paint for the house, washing machine, or Firearm. That being said; oh by the way; I have the first and all the rest that I've ever purchased or traded for; a matter of economics 101.
XD .45 yesterday at a gun show $525.00
XD .40 "" " " " " $525.00

Glock: at same show $499.00
a matter of economics: Aint no way in $$$l am I going to make a trade in anything close to this. It matters not to me whether it's used or not.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Which XD 45 do you have?

Compact?
4" Service?
5" Tactical?

Where do you live? I'm sure there may be a forum member who would give you alot more for the used XD than the dealer will, face to face.

They are very hot used.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> By the way just in case some XD owners are wondering why I prefer the glock over the xd, it's all in the trigger. I definitely prefer the glock trigger and the trigger reset distance.


Ahhhh, sensei speak great wisdom!



> So having said that, this leads to another whole different question, I think I pretty know that I am not going to get the .357 glock, but would want to get me the glock 27 for carry and possibly trade in my xd 40sc or should I just get something else that I don't have like a COLT AR 15 M4? I am also looking at the HK USP .40 full size
> 
> Here's what I do have...
> 1. Glock 19
> ...


My personal feeling is that most gun guys are served well by a versatile battery. *JeffWard's* signature in the post above shows an extremely versatile group of guns, for example. The five pistols you have now are all basically good for the same mission, as is the USP. You might consider adding a pocket pistol/revolver, maybe a rimfire handgun, a rifle or two, and/or a shotgun (if you don't currently have long guns). But of course that all depends on _why_ you own the guns you do.

I am not a huge fan of black rifles, personally, though I carry an M4 pretty much daily and have one inches from my elbow as I type this. But if your shooting interests are purely defensive, and are looking for a rifle just for that purpose, a Colt M4gery will certainly fulfill that mission very well. Other rifles will, too.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for all your help. I do have a 12 guage shotgun, in fact it was the first thing I bought ( Charles Daly) bought it at Big 5 mainly for self defense especially after my wife was being followed in her car. That sort of really freaked me out especially at the time all I owned was a bb gun.

But the 50% is for self defense, the others to feed the collection. I am actually looking into the Colt M4, and I also looked into the Remington 700 Police .308 to actually have a long gun. I think 5 handguns are enough. 

However, you did bring up a good idea of getting a revolver. Other than feeling very comfortable with my Glock 23, I don't mind carrying it once I get my CCW, but I think a revolver will be compact for carry. Even the Springfield XD .40SC is a bit heavy for me. I don't like wearing pants and I'm mainly in short (elastic kind) so don't know just yet. 

But in terms of revolvers, I'm not that well versed with revolvers. Can you make any recommendations in terms of where to start with caliber and type? I know that it will ultimately come to me and going to the range and finding out what best suits me, my hand, and needs but if you can just give me some of your thoughts. ( wanted to clarify that, so that I don't get all the responses from people with their philosophical rhetoric)

THanks


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> My personal feeling is that most gun guys are served well by a versatile battery. *JeffWard's* signature in the post above shows an extremely versatile group of guns, for example. The five pistols you have now are all basically good for the same mission, as is the USP. You might consider adding a pocket pistol/revolver, maybe a rimfire handgun, a rifle or two, and/or a shotgun (if you don't currently have long guns). But of course that all depends on _why_ you own the guns you do.


Thanks for the complement, Mike! Now all I need is a SA 1911-A1 Loaded Longslide, and a Black Rifle... Next... and Next... lol

Every man needs:
- CCW pistol (XD9SC)
- Range/Drawer/Belt-Carry/Combat pistol (XD45 4")
- Accurized "Piece of Functional Art" pistol (Springfield Loaded Longslide 1911-A1)
- Target pistol (22LR Buckmark)
- Defensive Shotgun (870 12Ga, 18.5")
- Target Rifle (Ruger M77 .308)
- Black Rifle (Soon TBD 5.56 NATO)

Then... the collection is complete.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I divested myself of all my revolvers a couple of years ago, so I may be the wrong guy to ask about this. I hope Bob Wright, our resident revolver master, comes along and sees this thread.

For a lightweight (considering your clothes) defense revolver, one of the aluminum or scandium-framed S&W J-frame revolvers is at the top of the heap. These guns have been going strong for decades. I'd choose one in .38 Special rather than the .357 Magnum, or get a .357 and shoot .38s in it. The Magnum round in the snubby make split times (the interval between shots) extremely long, and you may very well need more than one shot in a defensive situation. Good .38 ammo works fine, anyway, regardless of the hype about magnums and such.

Another option for a lightweight carry gun might be a small polymer-framed auto. I like the KelTec P3AT for pocket carry, and if you like a more powerful gun, the Kahr PM9 generally works quite well. Both are light, flat and very easy to conceal. When I can't carry one of my Glocks for sartorial reasons, I use a P3AT in a pocket holster.

*JeffWard* lists a good battery of guns. My own list is smaller, but I hate keeping "safe queen" guns that are seldom used. While I have one gun I keep for sentimental reasons (a Colt Commander that was a gift from my dad) and one gun solely for fun shooting (an M1 Garand), my "working battery" really only consists of a very few guns:

1. Two Glock pistols.
2. One KelTec P3AT.
3. One Remington 870 12 gauge.
4. One Steyr Scout .308.
5. One scoped Marlin .22 rifle.

I could live quite happily with these six guns, and I am selling off a couple of other guns that are seldom fired. As I mentioned, I sold all my revolvers, and also recently sold my last black rifle. But the guns above will do everything I need to do with a gun. Everyone else's mileage may and often does vary. The key is to analyze your gun needs and prioritize your purchases.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks again Mike. I'm planning on going out to the range this weekend and testing out a couple of revolvers. And if they have the KelTec P3AT i'll test that one out too. The only problem with the guns at the range for rental are not cleaned well enough and have skewed things in the past for me. i.e jam or not going into battery from just plain wear and tear. But I hope to get somewhat of a true representation of what the guns can do.

By the way what glocks do you have and which one's do you carry? and what kind of holster?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> By the way what glocks do you have and which one's do you carry? and what kind of holster?


I actually have three Glocks, though the 26 has been appropriated by the wife and lives in a Galco holster handbag. The other two are a 17 and a 23. I've carried the 26 quite a lot, the 17 less so. The 23 is a replacement for the 26, since the wife absconded with it.

I work for Galco Gunleather, so my holster opinions should be taken with a hefty grain of salt. I generally use a standard IWB like the Royal Guard or Summer Comfort, with a tuckable like the SkyOps seeing occasional use if I need maximum concealment of a bigger gun. Oddly, my favorite OWB, when I use one, is the budget-priced M7X Matrix. It is an absolutely fantastic holster despite the _very_ reasonable price.

Unless using a pocket holster, I always carry just behind the strong hip.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> But in terms of revolvers, I'm not that well versed with revolvers. Can you make any recommendations in terms of where to start with caliber and type?
> THanks


Why not just put a 3.5lb. connector with an NY1 trigger spring in your Glocks? I have them on my Glock model 35, the reason why is that the trigger pull is slightly similiar to a revolver trigger...smooth and firm.

Going with your original inquiry: be cautious about conversion barrels. Some may not be to your liking. I got a Lone Wolf .40S&W to 9mm barrel and had stove pipes galore.

Glock on!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Why not just put a 3.5lb. connector with an NY1 trigger spring in your Glocks?


In fairness, he asked about carrying in elastic-waisted shorts, which isn't really an ideal environment for a Glock 23. An airweight revolver or mini-auto is probably better suited to such a carry mode. At least if he wants to keep his shorts around his waist instead of his ankles. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Just out of curiosity, I wanted to know from you since your actually in the military. How do they train or want you guys to warm up at the range (pistol) wise?

When I go to the range I usually stay at 7-10yds. 15 yards rarely. I usually slow shoot for accuracy, but in your opinion what are some good range use time for practice/self defense routine?

I will try to start another thread to get an idea from others.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wanted to know from you since your actually in the military. How do they train or want you guys to warm up at the range (pistol) wise?


Sadly, there's really no significant training at all. You go out with your M9 and 30 rounds. The targets pop up from 7 to 25 yards. If you hit some, great, you're qualified. If you don't hit enough, well, be prepared for a long day at the range. Eventually you'll "qualify" even if your buddy has to stand beside you and shoot the targets while you try to.

I once watched an E6 bolo the pistol qual seven times _in a row_, and none of the "instructors" even offered to assist him. I, of course, was not allowed to help since all my pistol training (including being an NRA pistol instructor) is from lowly civilians.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hey al
I'd look into the g26 or 27 or the g34 or g35

ie ccwpistol or target/competition pistol the 34 has a very smooth trigger and probably so does the 35


----------

